# My big boy



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here are a few new pictures of my rhom. His color is way better than when i got him and he is also putting on some weight.

Here he is with some of his tank mates









And another one.









Hope you like!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Holy crap, that's an impressive fish















Awesome, man









Hey Jeff, I just read some tasty-looking recipes - wanna give it a try? I'll bring the beer


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

he looks alot better now in these photos.....glad to see he's doing well


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

monster


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

That fella is sweet.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Freakin nice GG. he looks like he has put on a lot of weight.

Joe


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

That is one bad ass looking fish!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Very nice Rhom :nod: . How big is he again?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Peruvian high back right? What size is he and how big is the tank? I thought my 9 incher was huge, but looking at yours he looks like a monster!


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Very Nice Fish! Now that's a Rhom


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys, he is really better and is eating like a horse. He is 16" and in a 125. As to what variant of rhom I dont really know. I would guess Peruvian and he has an incredibly high back (will get higher as he continues to get back the weight).


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ver Nice GG, That is one mean ass looking fish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet rhom


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

nice gg, make sure u don't invite frank over, he has recipes for fish that big


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

BAD-ASS Buddy!!!







Nice work on his recovery. Looks like a totally different fish from the last time I saw him.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

that fish is great. nice pics of the monster


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

GG this is Grim right?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn nice rhom GG








Sweet :nod:


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Great fish man!!!!!









It reminds me a wolf in the water.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It is grim. 
I wish it was one of those fish jim, they are amazing. Mine does not have the spangling those have though.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damnnnnnnnnnnnn...please ship to:

rafael c
p.o box3564
san francisco,ca,94112

*drool*


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

very nice p man


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice Big guy


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wow that is a dream fish!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

NICE fish Gurke!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments guys, he is really a great fish!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i needa show my rhom pics of him so he can have a role model to grow up to


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This rhom is famous.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

that is a huge fish!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> This rhom is famous.


 He does seem to be pretty well know doesnt he?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> Here he is with some of his tank mates


what is in there with him neons and zebra's???????????


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

Superb fish ,

no sorry not fish - MONSTER


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yep he does look alot better :nod: great job with getting him back into shape







what a monster


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> > Here he is with some of his tank mates
> 
> 
> what is in there with him neons and zebra's???????????


 Yeah, there are regular neons, black neons, zebra's, and a few other small tetras. They are all too small for him to even think to eat.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here he is tecknik...

ttt for tecknik


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks GG, just had to see him again!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

how big is he


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

16"


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> 16"


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Great work! What else is in that tank?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking killer...














!


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

now thats a monster


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Sweet Rhom, I hope to have one that big soon


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

16 inch


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

GG, do you own the largest captive rhom? I dont think I have heard anyone owning a bigger rhom than yours.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

No, I am sure there are some larger....Chud had a rhom over 17" and I am sure there are a couple more.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Whats Chud's member name? I'd like to see a pic of his rhom!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

*STEVE*









AWESOME


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Whats Chud's member name? I'd like to see a pic of his rhom!


 chud


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

thePACK said:


> tecknik said:
> 
> 
> > Whats Chud's member name? I'd like to see a pic of his rhom!
> ...


 Am I missing something here?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

tecknik said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > tecknik said:
> ...


 thats his screen name...CHUD


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I have seen chud's rhom all over the place including aquabid and other sites. It is famous.


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> Great fish man!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










is that really a rhom???...its unlike any other i have seen?...what kind of varient is it?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

it is real and most likely peruvian high back but not really sure.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I am in AWWWWE!!! Someday I will have a Monster Rhom!!! Hey Jeff.. can I use your Rhom as an avatar??







Ill give you props on the title.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

DAMN!!

>and is eating like a horse....

I'm sure he does...

Can you plz. upload some "like a horse" pics?


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Very nice







Can't wait till i get my rhom for christmas


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I am in AWWWWE!!! Someday I will have a Monster Rhom!!! Hey Jeff.. can I use your Rhom as an avatar??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be my guest Al.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Wow thats an inspiration








In a few years at the rate my rhom is growing it may be half that size
Great Job


----------

